# Suggest A Recipe



## Pindyman (16/8/17)

It is inherently part of man to want more than they actually require and in the case of Mixing I am pretty sure that I am not alone in this. After spending some time sorting my concentrate collection, I came across a few flavours that seemed like a good idea at the time but are now sadly forgotten at the bottom of the pile. This thread is dedicated to those obscure, strange and unused concentrates that every mixer has in their collection gathering dust.

So my fellow diyer's, its time to pull out the box and dust off those sad forgotten little bottles and share them here with the hope that our fellow mixers can shed some light combination or use for those concentrates that have stumped us....

So lets kick it off with my list...

FW Cookie Butter
CAP Juicy Peach
CAP Hibiscus
FW Salted Caramel
TFA Kettle Corn
TFA Cantaloupe
INW Chocolate Cream
FA Café Coffee
CAP Chocolate fudge brownie
CAP Waffle
FW Reggae Nights
TFA Banana Ripe
FW Hawaiian Limenade
FW Jungle Juice
TFA Lemon Lime 2
TFA Pecan

Suggestions are welcome and actually encouraged and don't be shy to post those flavours that you have no idea what to do with...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/8/17)

Here is a great recipe, using FW Salted Caramel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pindyman (16/8/17)

Andre said:


> Here is a great recipe, using FW Salted Caramel.



Thanks ill give it a go...did you manage to try it with TFA sweet cream as I have both TFA and CAP sweet cream

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/8/17)

Pindyman said:


> Thanks ill give it a go...did you manage to try it with TFA sweet cream as I have both TFA and CAP sweet cream


No, I have not, but the original recipe uses TFA Sweet Cream and is quite popular. Also, if you like sweeter, use the original recipe's FA Vienna Cream in place of the FA Fresh Cream.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/8/17)

A juice I enjoy with CAP Juicy Peach is this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pindyman (16/8/17)

Andre said:


> No, I have not, but the original recipe uses TFA Sweet Cream and is quite popular. Also, if you like sweeter, use the original recipe's FA Vienna Cream in place of the FA Fresh Cream.


Even though I have Vienna Cream I think I will pass...should be more than sweet enough with the salted caramel..ill give it a bash with TFA sweet cream and let you know...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pindyman (16/8/17)

Andre said:


> A juice I enjoy with CAP Juicy Peach is this one.


I was contemplating something similar to that but instead of the double apple was going to try for a combo of watermelon and mango to go with the peach and strawberry..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/8/17)

Extremely popular is the Monster Melons clone here. It uses TFA Cantaloupe. Variations from our members here and here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/8/17)

Here's my list:
Bilberry flavor FA
Butterscotch Ripple FW (I just cannot seem to get this one right)
Irish Cream CAP
Sour FW (is it just me, or does any recipe with this in need to steep for like 3 months or so?)
Sweet & Sour Inawera
Sweet & Tart TFA
US Red Mix Inawera

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (16/8/17)

Pindyman said:


> FA Café Coffee
> FW Reggae Nights



I think those are the other way around. FW does the Café Coffee and FA the Reggae Night. 

Wayne has a recipe using FW Cookie Butter
Shyndo's The Pink is recommended for Cap Hibiscus
Wayne again for TFA Kettle Corn
Monster Melons for TFA Cantaloupe
Vurve's acclaimed Watermelon Crack for FW Jungle Juice. Or, for something simpler but doubtless weirder, you could always count on Philosaphucker.
VaporVixen has an interesting looking Grasshopper Cupcake with Inw Chocolate Cream.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pindyman (16/8/17)

Andre said:


> Extremely popular is the Monster Melons clone here. It uses TFA Cantaloupe. Variations from our members here and here.


Unfortunately I am not a fan of monster melon which is why I am sitting with cantaloupe and papaya still after about a year lol....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (16/8/17)

BradH has a Banana Milk recipe that uses TFA Ripe Banana. Folkart also has a Banana Balls recipe that uses Ripe at a more sane 1%.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pindyman (16/8/17)

RichJB said:


> I think those are the other way around. FW does the Café Coffee and FA the Reggae Night.
> 
> you could be right...difficult to keep track with all the bottles laying around me lol thanks for the correction


----------



## RichJB (16/8/17)

If you don't like Monster Melons, Tkiese92 has a candied cantaloupe recipe that looks interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pindyman (16/8/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> Here's my list:
> Bilberry flavor FA
> Butterscotch Ripple FW (I just cannot seem to get this one right)
> Irish Cream CAP
> ...


Ahh...pair billberry with FW blueberry and TFA blueberry extra for the perfect blueberry taste...

TFA Blueberry Extra 3%
FW Blueberry 2%
FA Bilberry 0.5%

Remember with Bilberry, less is definitely more....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (16/8/17)

Some of my, ahem, 'less frequently used' concentrates:
FA Dark Bean, Cappuccino, Tiramisu, Chocolate, Cocoa: coffees and chocolates, say no more
Cly Cerelac and Malt: not sure what I was thinking here
FW Pralines & Cream: not a bad flavour per se but hard to find recipes for it
FW Candy Cane: sorta like FA Dark Bean. Even if you put 0.1% in a recipe, it taints everything else with its unmistakable flavour.
FA Melon Cantaloupe: again, not a bad flavour but Cap is used far more by recipe developers
FA Labyrinth, Metaphor, Morning Sun, Hypnotic Mist: the promise of a recipe in a bottle. It isn't. Although, on the bright side, a couple of recipe developers seem to be trying these out again.
Various Inw tobaccos: don't try finding recipes for these. I guess one can just vape them standalone or with minor additions like Black Fire or Milk & Honey. Not awful but I won't be restocking them.
TFA Smooth and Ethyl Maltol: sounded useful at the time
NF Ginger: gingerbread and ginger biscuits I like. Overpowering raw chopped fresh ginger... not so much.
FA Anise and Cardamom: there are one or two recipes for them but definitely not something I'll be restocking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pindyman (16/8/17)

RichJB said:


> Some of my, ahem, 'less frequently used' concentrates:
> FA Dark Bean, Cappuccino, Tiramisu, Chocolate, Cocoa: coffees and chocolates, say no more
> Cly Cerelac and Malt: not sure what I was thinking here
> FW Pralines & Cream: not a bad flavour per se but hard to find recipes for it
> ...



Wait...cerelac...as in the baby food...really wow I would never hav thought lol

im glad to see I am not the only one struggling with Dark Bean...even though its so highly rated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (16/8/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> Here's my list:
> Bilberry flavor FA
> Butterscotch Ripple FW (I just cannot seem to get this one right)
> Irish Cream CAP
> ...


FW Butterscotch Ripple is one of my favourites, here are a few good uses for it:
Apple-Bacco
Rusty Pelican
Butterscotch Cupcake (I'm still steeping this one, but it looks good on paper)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (16/8/17)

I'm usually not into schadenfreude, but I'm loving this thread. I've got two or three from each of your listed rejections. @Pindyman I mercy killed the CAP fudge brownie a couple of days ago. Via a sink pour. And @RichJB that NF Ginger is truly horrible. 

I'm always fascinated about my tendency to hang onto these concentrates as if they were far more precious than the R50 they cost. I think the problem is that I see concentrates as pure potentiality and my inability to get anything out them as a creative failure on my behalf.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Pindyman (16/8/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> Here's my list:
> Bilberry flavor FA
> Butterscotch Ripple FW (I just cannot seem to get this one right)
> Irish Cream CAP
> ...



Another interesting recipe using butterscotch ripple

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/52701

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pindyman (16/8/17)

Patrick said:


> I'm usually not into schadenfreude, but I'm loving this thread. I've got two or three from each of your listed rejections. @Pindyman I mercy killed the CAP fudge brownie a couple of days ago. Via a sink pour. And @RichJB that NF Ginger is truly horrible.
> 
> I'm always fascinated about my tendency to hang onto these concentrates as if they were far more precious than the R50 they cost. I think the problem is that I see concentrates as pure potentiality and my inability to get anything out them as a creative failure on my behalf.



That's the reason I made this thread really...I just found a bottle of TFA Peanut butter DX that is probably 2 years old and only has less than 0.5ml used from it lol...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (16/8/17)

Wimps you are @RichJB and @Patrick ! I love NF Ginger, in recipes that is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (16/8/17)

Andre said:


> Wimps you are @RichJB and @Patrick ! I love NF Ginger, in recipes that is.



I'll raise my TFA Taro to your NF Ginger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (16/8/17)

Patrick said:


> I'll raise my TFA Taro to your NF Ginger.


Lol. Oh my word, that TFA Taro is surely not my taste. I tasted one and have not been able to scrounge up the courage to try the other three I mixed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (16/8/17)

Andre said:


> Lol. Oh my word, that TFA Taro is surely not my taste. I tasted one and have not been able to scrounge up the courage to try the other three I mixed.



Do it. Revisit the dark side. That Strawberry Taro swirl from Amy is still in my evening rotation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/8/17)

RichJB said:


> Various Inw tobaccos



INW Virginia Tobacco is my go-to flavour when it comes to making any recipe with tobaccos. I am not sure about standalone, but in combination with other flavours in a recipe it works very well for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/8/17)

Pindyman said:


> Remember with Bilberry, less is definitely more....



I do remember that. I tried it once or twice but did not have major success with it. Will try and remake it again some time but want to do it in a nice, proper blueberry muffin recipe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pindyman (16/8/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> I do remember that. I tried it once or twice but did not have major success with it. Will try and remake it again some time but want to do it in a nice, proper blueberry muffin recipe.


Try the bluberry trio I commented earlier....u can probably get away with dropping the Blueberry wild as well...it stands up very well...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/8/17)

Pindyman said:


> Try the bluberry trio I commented earlier....u can probably get away with dropping the Blueberry wild as well...it stands up very well...



Oh, believe me, I have copied and pasted that already. Definitely gonna try it. Been in the mood for something blueberry-wise for a while now. Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (16/8/17)

I read Vurve's description for TFA Taro:



> Taste like biting into a raw white potato drenched in coconut oil



and decided that I would wait until the mainstream concurred with Vurve's conclusion:



> It's quite niche and not really a flavor for beginners, but I really like this flavoring a lot. Once I get a better feel for what it pairs well with, I can see myself using this flavor quite a good bit.



There's something about that "quite a good bit" that sounds to me like Vurve was trying to convince himself as much as the readers. Suffice it to say, he hasn't released anything with Taro in the year since he wrote those flavour notes.

I am loath to ditch concentrates. There is always the belief that I might be able to summon up some magic to make it usable, or that another recipe developer will do so. And, to be fair, it does sometimes happen. If I went with the majority view on FA Joy, I'd have ditched it long ago. Fortunately, Wayne and tranceinate came up with cracking recipes that use it, albeit in micro quantities. But sadly, those cases are the exception rather than the norm. I have tried Dark Bean and Tiramisu in every recipe I can find and they are just gnarly in every application.

Possibly due to my Scottish heritage, I have also adopted a Pink Floyd The Wall-like "if you don't eat your meat, you can't have any pudding" approach to getting new concentrates. The ground rule is simple: if I already have a concentrate that suffices, I can't get another. So I can't get Flv Rich Cinnamon until I've finished my FA Cinnamon Ceylon. Because I know that if I do, I might as well toss the Ceylon right now. Likewise, I can't jump on the hype train and load up with Flv tobaccos because I'm sitting with around 15 FA and Inw tobaccos that see little if any use. So it's a case of gritting my teeth and working my way through the "usable but not brilliant" ones I have. If I then enjoy the more highly-rated ones afterwards, it's an earned pleasure. It's also a way to avoid impulse purchases and make me think carefully and do my research before adding another "ooh, this looks interesting" flavour to my cart.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pindyman (16/8/17)

RichJB said:


> I have tried Dark Bean and Tiramisu in every recipe I can find and they are just gnarly in every application.


Ha...at least you did not make the mistake of adding 2% Dark Bean to a recipe by mistake...lets just say I didn't want anything too do with vaping for a few days after that...



RichJB said:


> If I went with the majority view on FA Joy, I'd have ditched it long ago. Fortunately, Wayne and tranceinate came up with cracking recipes that use it, albeit in micro quantities.


JOY is a seriously underused concentrate and probably the main reason why I refuse to ditch the concentrates I have. Yes using this has resulted in some vile tasting juices, there has also been a few happy accidents where an absolute gem resulted from the addition of one of them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pindyman (17/8/17)

Andre said:


> Here is a great recipe, using FW Salted Caramel.



Mixed this up last night...used TFA sweet Cream and fresh cream...so will let u know...glad to finally see some movement on the level of the contents on this bottle

Reactions: Like 3


----------

